# It's winter here, but today it's warm



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

I'd like to know ways to state that althought it's winter season  where I live, the present day is with a warm temperature.

My attempt:

* Je u nás zima, * *však dnes to je teplo.*


Nazdar.


----------



## bibax

> Je u nás zima, však dnes to je teplo.


U nás je zima, avšak dnes je teplo.

I should rephrase it:

Ačkoliv je u nás zima, (zrovna) dnes je teplo.
Ačkoliv je u nás podle kalendáře zima, (zrovna) dnes je (docela) teplo.

BTW, it's a strange custom to have Xmas in summer.


----------



## Tagarela

Děkuji mockrát, Bibaxe!

Well, as for Christmas in summer, it's not a _custom_ in my point of view.


----------



## ManagaCTAG

I kdyz je podle kalendare zima, dneska je pekne pocasi / dneska je teplo / dneska je hezky.


----------

